# Wood for moose camp.



## bogydave (Sep 2, 2012)

Just got back from getting moose camp set up.
Cut some spruce for fire wood, put some spruce logs down to stack the split stuff on. 
Stacked up the wood last from last year.
Cut & cleaned up some trails, a few spruce were on the trail few hundred yards from camp.
Took a "Kiddie jogger trike" apart & made it into a camp trailer. 
No moose, but lots of sign, rained almost the whole time but was a good trip to get camp ready.


----------



## Wood Duck (Sep 2, 2012)

Good Luck moose hunting.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 2, 2012)

bogydave said:


> Just got back from getting moose camp set up.
> Cut some spruce for fire wood, put some spruce logs down to stack the split stuff on.
> Stacked up the wood last from last year.
> Cut & cleaned up some trails, a few spruce were on the trail few hundred yards from camp.
> ...


wow that looks and sounds like fun BD.  Best of luck, and you already know we expect lots of pictures....  Great idea on the trike wood hauler, bet that makes it easy!


----------



## BoilerMan (Sep 2, 2012)

Now I want to hear your best moose call, we practice on the numb ones in the yard here around here. 
TS


----------



## swagler85 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hope you have a great hunt when you go. Hunting moose is on my bucket list and I will do it one of these days. Getting my elk hunt started in two weeks. Would love to hear about it after the hunt, if you get one or not.


----------



## Blue2ndaries (Sep 2, 2012)

swagler85 said:


> Hope you have a great hunt when you go. Hunting moose is on my bucket list and I will do it one of these days....


 
Ditto that...moose hunt is definitely on the bucket list.  Been elk hunting a few times here in OR, but really want to go to AK someday.


----------



## weatherguy (Sep 2, 2012)

Pretty clever what you did with the trike Dave, is that a tent in the background or do you have a cabin?


----------



## swagler85 (Sep 2, 2012)

Blue2ndaries said:


> Ditto that...moose hunt is definitely on the bucket list. Been elk hunting a few times here in OR, but really want to go to AK someday.


 I have never been elk hunting before so I am chomping to get out there. Going to Montana and cant wait to set out into the mountain. Have a Mule deer tag too so should be an interesting trip.


----------



## bogydave (Sep 3, 2012)

weatherguy said:


> Pretty clever what you did with the trike Dave, is that a tent in the background or do you have a cabin?


 
Tent. Cabin wold be sweet though. River access only.
I used a one man , the little green tent.  SIL in the other tent.

Had 3 down spruce about 200 yards away. Took a bit to get the trail for the trike, but what a work saver.
Lots of down rotten logs to cut thru, was surprised how well the chain held up.
Now to get the Hyd splitter & ATV out there, I need a bigger boat. 

10 mile boat ride. The amount of whole trees floating down river & the log jams is amazing. The thousands of cords of wood is incredible.
Nothing close to an east coast river. Muddy, silty & fast current with multiple channels, changing all the time. I'll try to get some pictures when we go out later this month.


----------



## bogydave (Sep 3, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> wow that looks and sounds like fun BD. Best of luck, and you already know we expect lots of pictures.... Great idea on the trike wood hauler, bet that makes it easy!


 
Thanks Scotty.
Trike makes it "Easier",


----------



## bogydave (Sep 3, 2012)

Blue2ndaries said:


> Ditto that...moose hunt is definitely on the bucket list. Been elk hunting a few times here in OR, but really want to go to AK someday.


 
I drove here from K Falls, Oregon. A great trip.
Road is better now.


----------



## Jack Straw (Sep 3, 2012)

I saw a moose this weekend....he must of ate too much, he looked stuffed!
Picture taken at the Tupper Lake Wild Center.


----------



## bogydave (Sep 3, 2012)

swagler85 said:


> Hope you have a great hunt when you go. Hunting moose is on my bucket list and I will do it one of these days. Getting my elk hunt started in two weeks. Would love to hear about it after the hunt, if you get one or not.


 
Good luck on your elk hunt.
Colorado?  lodge pole pine country?


----------



## Lewiston (Sep 3, 2012)

Safe hunting.  Bow season opens for us on the 15th.


----------



## swagler85 (Sep 3, 2012)

bogydave said:


> Good luck on your elk hunt.
> Colorado? lodge pole pine country?


Heading to NE Montana


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 3, 2012)

Looks and sounds great Dave. Only thing missing is me!


----------



## bogydave (Sep 3, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Looks and sounds great Dave. Only thing missing is me!


 
Thanks. Used your method, spruce logs to keep the wood off the ground.
The birch we left from last season makes good wood to smoke the mosquitoes away, punky 
Even applying  what I learned here, out in the bush. 

Plan is to go out on the 18th or 19thof Sept for a week.
You still have time.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 3, 2012)

Wish I could Dave. Maybe sometime we can get together. Who knows what the future brings?

Skeeters are bad here now since we had all that rain. Thermacell comes in quite handy. This morning I worked up some ground and the dust was bad. While moving, no skeeters. Stop though and they smell their dinner and come on the fly.


----------



## wishlist (Sep 3, 2012)

Looks like an awesome moose camp Dave. We must have pics as the season progresses. You do have a smartphone and cell towers at camp right?  lol.......


----------



## bogydave (Sep 3, 2012)

Actually have 2 hunts planned.
Should be hunting now. Buddy & I fly out to Kuskokwim R, & hunt Sept 1 thru ??.
Real cautious pilot, we land on a sand/gravel bar. His plane is loaded & we're just waiting for weather.
Weather has kept us out so far. Try again tomorrow. But forecast for 3 more days of rain & wind.
Old pic: Fire wood scarce there.


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 4, 2012)

Good luck Dave . . . my sister and brother in law have taken off this week to go hunting . . . going up . . . or down . . . some river . . . not exactly sure where.

As for us here . . . it's bear season right now . . . which is why I spotted no bears, but three moose when I went camping this past weekend up in the North Maine Woods above Greenville. Come moose season I suspect folks up there will see bears . . . but no moose. Somehow it always works out that way.


----------

